# "Suspect", by Robert Crais (moved to favorite books)



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a novel that just came out.

It's about a detective who developed PTSD after his partner was killed. He gets paired up with a female GSD who was in Afghanistan, and developed PTSD after her soldier handler was killed.

My husband read it and loved it. I'm in the first 100 pages. Great book.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds interesting! Has it made you cry yet?
I am not sure I can handle the book if it makes someone cry.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, always on the lookout for something new to read...


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, I have cried already.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My business neighbor just gave this book to me,he loved it and likes Molly a lot too. Can't wait to get started reading.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Read it in a night, quick and entertaining read. You will bawl pretty much immediately.


----------

